# An old favorite



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok so it doesn't smell as yummy as some of my soaps, due to the blend of eo's used in it; orange, eucalyptus, citronella and tea tree. But I love a hand soap with scrubbies in it, and I love that this one's 100% all natural.   





Oh yeah, this is not a case of DOS! LOL! Just lemon & orange peel.


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty,did you dry your peel or infuse it in oil first ? I'm always worried that it will go mouldy in the soap after a while.

Relle.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

When I first started making this one I dried my peel thoroughly, then pulverized it in the bullet, but I've gotten lazy I guess because it's so much easier to buy it in the spice section...ready to go. It doesn't go moldy.


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, thats easy. I've been eating oranges lately and saving the peel. One of the soaps I did recently I infused the oil for a week and it still didn't smell to orangey, I didn't add the peel though.

Relle.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

I use the orange 5x eo in this one, so it smells nice and fresh and has a great color too...naturally.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful ... absolutely!

What have you used for the 'scrubbies'?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you! I use lemon & orange peel, and poppy seeds. I love poppy seeds because they are perfectly round and smooth, unlike coffee grounds which can be kind of rough. (too rough for _some_ people, but I make a coffe soap too, and now and then even use a coffee scrub   )


----------



## see (Mar 13, 2011)

*nice!!!*

wow great job. i use orange peels all the time but its always in a darker soaps so ive never seen their color.  really cool looking.

funny on the poppy seed. i tried them one time but b/c i was afraid they would be too scratchy i chopped them first... so basically i blended them into oblivion.   

you use whole poppy seeds?


----------



## AmyW (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the specks and your "DOS"  Very pretty!


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks great Debra!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 13, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Love the specks and your "DOS"  Very pretty!



LOL! I started to name this thread that just to get people to look. hehe  

See-I just use whole poppy seeds, and I don't think they're scratchy at all (due to their shape) I've always wanted to do a lemon poppy seed but I was afraid it would be like having two nearly the same.


----------



## Dixie (Mar 13, 2011)

It sure looks pretty


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks and Sounds totally delish :0)


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Dremma (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the look of it, a beautiful soap!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 14, 2011)

Great colors, I just love it.


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2011)

They're beautiful.  Now I'm hungry for Lemon Poppyseed Cake
I like poppy seeds more than coffee grounds, too.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## tomara (Mar 14, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Looks and Sounds totally delish :0)



I agree...very nice ;-)


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

tomara said:
			
		

> Lyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks tomara   

Dubnica-thanks, I love the color of this one too, I especially love that I don't have to add anything except the eo to get it.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 17, 2011)

I want to wash with it. Looks great.  :wink:


----------



## dcornett (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## ToniD (Mar 17, 2011)

very appealing soap!!!!  ---  

 OK, so it is a bad pun,   but I mean the compliment sincerely.   Looks wonderful!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL! Very clever play on words...


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

That is pretty!  I'll have to try poppy seeds sometime.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I love'em, they look good sprinkled on top too!


----------



## becka_pecka (Mar 22, 2011)

Oooo, that looks gorgeous! Love the colour & the effect of the poppy seeds & peel.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

